# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Version 1.7.7

## pma

Anyone tried the latest version from the 3dker website? Not working on my windows 10, cursor just spins and application not responding.

----------


## curious aardvark

does anything work on windows 10 ? 
the latest update disables so many legacy parts of windows, it's a miracle any proper programs run at all.

----------


## pma

Yes I know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Previous version 1.7.3 worked fine though.

PS

I saw your post on Electroforming so purchased a kit from Gateros as well. You might want to take a look at this link on Nickel plating works well.

http://www.instructables.com/id/High...ting/?ALLSTEPS

Care to share your secret formula?

----------


## scobo

This is the first I've heard of this new release.
No email notification, and I don't see any changelog for this version either.
And the download is crawling, says it's going to take 2 hours !!!
Pretty poor considering how much we've paid for this scanner.  :Frown:

----------


## scobo

> Anyone tried the latest version from the 3dker website? Not working on my windows 10, cursor just spins and application not responding.


Finally got it installed, seems to be running fine.
Did you install the new drivers and reboot ?

----------


## pma

Tried again last night. Installed using the ple file from previous version 1.7.3 App opens but it wont see my projector. Install old version everything works fine.

Waiting to see what support have to say.

----------


## scobo

To be honest, I can't see any difference with this version.
Don't see any new features or speed/quality improvements.  :Confused: 
It would be helpful if they included some documentation to highlight the updates.

----------


## pma

They have removed the platform as this was causing a problem with scanned data you use to see below the platform.

----------


## scobo

> They have removed the platform as this was causing a problem with scanned data you use to see below the platform.


Seriously ?? Is that it ?
The first update since March and that's all they've done !!??

----------


## curious aardvark

does the rest work ? 
then why change it. Judging by the scans posted round here it's doing a pretty decent job as it stands.

----------


## pma

Don't know yet. They have sent me a new .ple file to try.

I have experienced clipping at the base of some of scans in the past.

----------


## scobo

All the functions I've tried so far seem to working fine.
Don't get me wrong, I agree the scan quality is great but the software is a bit clunky and basic.
It could do with some refining and maybe some advanced settings.
The manual scanning process could also be improved.

----------


## pma

Well the .ple file they sent me seems to have fixed my problem.

Thanks for the feedback guys.

----------

